# Which meds work best for your SAD/depression?



## Scrotacles (Nov 13, 2003)

Which meds work best for your SAD or SAD/depression?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Benzos


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

The only one that I have ever been on is Prozac...Sometimes it worked well and sometimes it didn't.....To be honest, I don't try and get better most of the time.....The Prozac isn't going to fix my life for me if I don't work at getting better: exercising, adopting a healthy lifestyle, staying away from alcohol, getting out of the house etc....


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

SSRIs are useless to me. They don't help at all, but they act as anti-orgasm pills.

Benzos help a little.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Meds never do anything for me but make me feel tired and sick.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I've never tried benzos so I can't really say what works the best, but I have SAD and depression and SSRIs work fine.


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

Wow, you forgot so many other meds in this poll!

Benzos and SSRIs are both useless.


----------



## scaredycat (Oct 8, 2004)

I have been on Prozac, Paxil and Wellbutrin. I think those are SSRIs, I'm not sure what a benzo is. They seemed to help with the depression somewhat but none of them helped my anxiety at all. I don't take anything at all right now but I probably should get back on something. I'm too scared to call the doctor though!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

scaredycat said:


> I have been on Prozac, Paxil and Wellbutrin. I think those are SSRIs, I'm not sure what a benzo is.


Prozac & Paxil are SSRIs. Other SSRIs would include Zoloft, Lexapro, Celexa, and Luvox.

Wellbutrin isn't an SSRI.

A benzo is a tranquilizer such as Xanax, Klonopin, Valium, Ativan (those are the four most common, but there are a bunch of others).


----------



## scaredycat (Oct 8, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> scaredycat said:
> 
> 
> > I have been on Prozac, Paxil and Wellbutrin. I think those are SSRIs, I'm not sure what a benzo is.
> ...


Oh ok, thanks. I guess I have taken Xanax but it was so long ago I can't remember what it did for me although I think I liked it. I forgot, I have also taken Luvox for OCD. It didn't help.


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

I think benzo's work best for my SAD. I don't know how they would work for depression, I thought they could cause depression.


----------



## Vicky (Jan 14, 2004)

I can't really answer that- I have depression and SA... and I take Effexor and Klonopin. I guess the benzo works best for the anxiety- but taking them both has helped me more overall than taking just one. :stu


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I didnt pick an answer. I usualy dont take Med's for anything, even colds lol. Im stubborn like that i guess. The non-med approach really helped me out bigtime. Knowing that i could beat SAD on my own is an awesome feeling. *take that, and that!!! and some more of that sad!!!*


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2004)

I dont have SAD, I have GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder) ... and I also have Depression. I take Lexapro for my Depression and Anxiety and I also take 1mg of Klonopin currently as a "quick fix" for the anxiety. The Lex is great for the Depression but had to be increased recently to see if it will help more with the anxiety. Time will tell .....

If I dont have SA, some of you may wonder why I am here, on a SA site -- well, this site is great and has been VERY helpful about anxiety -- and the people here are just wonderful!!! Just thought I'd throw that in!!


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

Effexor and benzos (Although the fatigue I get from clonazepam is irritating, and lorazepam tampered with my short-term memory) followed by Paxil (when it actually worked for me) If I only had depression without SA my choice would be Remeron if I didn't mind the prospect of weight-gain.


----------



## mdenison (Nov 25, 2004)

I have SAD and depression and SSRI's didn't work at all but I never tried the benzo's. But now my doctor doesn't practice anymore so I doubt I will any time soon.


----------



## Khyle785 (Nov 5, 2004)

Have SAD and depression-SSRIs work best


----------



## porcelainfaery (Jul 19, 2004)

ativan. all the antidepressants ive tried have never done much. Benzos work way better for me *shrugs*


----------

